# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  500 гаджетов для Windows XP

## Lomar1o

Боковая панель для Windows XP + 500 гаджетов! Это самая хорошая и самая работоспособная сборка такой прекрасной программы как Боковая панель! Даннаяпрограмма раньше была создана только для такой операционной системы как Vista! Многие программисты пытались переделать её на XP, но она всё же работала плохо. Но вот свершилось чудо! Наконец то эту программу создали для XP! В этой сборке есть множество нужных для отличной работы программы и также ещё 500 гаджетов!

http://letitbit.net/download/0665.b0...djets.rar.html
http://shareflare.net/download/4432....djets.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/xj4d2ba2a

----------

